# Antelope Sloppy Joes



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

After watching _Frozen_ for the millionth time the other day, one of my children started running around the house saying, "Lets go bring back summer!" I couldn't agree more and started thinking about all the wonderful traditional things about summer... No snow, camping, no snow, fireworks, no snow, and barbeques!

Very simple sloppy joe recipe:

1 pound ground meat (any type of wild game will work great)
1/2 bell pepper diced
1/2 onion diced
1/4 cup worcestershire
3/4 cup ketchup
1 teaspoon mustard
2 teaspoons brown sugar
2 teaspoons cajun seasoning
1 teaspoon tabasco

Brown meat, add the rest of the ingredients, reduce heat to low, cover and wait 30 minutes stirring occasionally, add beverages and sides of your choice!

*I was about half way done cooking this when I realized we didn't have any hamburger buns. Grandma Sycamore's bread is all I had.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

perfect


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We had dry aged Pronghorn Loin for dinner last night... amazing stuff.

We'll give the sloppy joe a try next.


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nothin wrong with Granny Sycamore's


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome! Will try this one out on some deer thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good stuff

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

I have a freezer full of antelope and am looking for a variety of ways to prepare it. I have done fajitas, which were good, and a wellington, which was fantastic, but I haven't tried any ground. Sloppy joes sound great! And they do remind one of summer. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Had Turkey sloppy joe's for dinner last nite. 
Was very good .....


----------

